# How to Backup Stock Rom of Lg Optimus One P500



## rockstarmpm (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have tried dumping the files into SD Card via terminal emulator, I typed this "dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd2 of=/sdcard/stock-recovery.img bs=4096" and a.img file of 5MB created. I think it is not the real one, since it is only 5MB.

Any easy way to create a backup of stock ROM?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

head over to the android development forum of xda-developers for lg p500 and
look for a thread called rooting installing custom roms. you will get your answers there.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

instal custom recovery & backup using builtin function.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 4, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Hi,
> I have tried dumping the files into SD Card via terminal emulator, I typed this "dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd2 of=/sdcard/stock-recovery.img bs=4096" and a.img file of 5MB created. I think it is not the real one, since it is only 5MB.
> 
> Any easy way to create a backup of stock ROM?



what about downloading the stock rom nandroid ? 

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Its Indian Version 10b. Android 2.2


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

great. i'll take that too.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> what about downloading the stock rom nandroid ?
> 
> Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
> 
> Its Indian Version 10b. Android 2.2





Sam said:


> great. i'll take that too.



If I restore this one, do I go back to stock?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

i think so. at least better than using KDZ bricker updater


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> i think so. at least better than using KDZ bricker updater



hey I updated using kdz. calling it bricker is a very noobish thing to say.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

i downgraded using kdz. have you seen the number of mobiles getting bricked? for simply not turning off lge modem, ppls are killing their optimus ones.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm ok.


dreatica said:


> what about downloading the stock rom nandroid ?
> 
> Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
> 
> Its Indian Version 10b. Android 2.2


I think Android OS in O1 has ID too, so in time of warranty, they may check that too. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

IMEI no may cause problem.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> If I restore this one, do I go back to stock?



Yes  Its backup of nandroid of original rom which is factory reset. 



rockstarmpm said:


> hmm ok.
> 
> I think Android OS in O1 has ID too, so in time of warranty, they may check that too. Correct me if I am wrong.



No  If you restore the original rom, no recovery they cant check anyway if u have ever used any recovery/custom rom


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

@dreatica, are you sure about restoring backup will remove recovery? flashing a rom using KDZ will remove but restoring a rom. kind of odd.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> @dreatica, are you sure about restoring backup will remove recovery? flashing a rom using KDZ will remove but restoring a rom. kind of odd.



yes you are right, i meant if u flash rom by kdz- it will erase recovery. sorry for bad selection of words, using ph, I wish digit support tapatalk.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

so restore then flash stock recovery (thankfully i have the image file of stock recovery).

ico told he mailed TDF management about tapatalk. i don't think they replied back.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a doubt- If I backup with clockworkmod, it only backup the ROM or full Android?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2011)

Rom = full android. backup includes Android & all the games & apps. along with msg and contacts. not sure if the games saved in SD card will be backed up well.

but then backing up ROM using clockworkmod may trigger that fastboot problem. is the problem fixed?


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> Rom = full android. backup includes Android & all the games & apps. along with msg and contacts. not sure if the games saved in SD card will be backed up well.
> 
> but then backing up ROM using clockworkmod may trigger that fastboot problem. is the problem fixed?



yeah, that problem fixed


----------

